# Fallout 4



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone a fan of the previous games? It's not often I get excited but I might have to delays few paint jobs tomorrow


----------



## AndyED (Jul 14, 2014)

I was a big fan of 3. Was really looking forward to 4 but something to play it on hasn't appeared yet


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

Didn't play 1 or 2 but when I went over to the darkside (xbox) I loved 3 and New Vegas. Bought 4 yesterday but its early days so reserving judgement. Graphics are a good step-up and the gameplay seems more of the same (first foes you come against are the radroaches). Only got as far as leaving the vault and searching my old home so far. I'd say if you enjoyed 3 and NV then its a must-have. Should get a better feel for it over the weekend.


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

Not paid any attention to the series. Dabbled a little bit into 3 but never really pulled me in.

Watched Jackfrags first hour of gameplay the other night though and it looked pretty good so Ithink I might pick it up once the price drops on it. Battlefront comes out soon which I'll probably pick up at release.


----------



## frosty90 (Dec 9, 2013)

Got home last night and the misses presented me Fallout 4 safe to say I have a keeper there. Only spent an hour or so on it liking it so far!! Had 3 but never really got on with it too well........


----------

